# Waukesha?



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Is anybody showing in Waukesha this weekend?


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I entered Rio in obedience on Saturday but haven't received my confirmation yet, which concerns me.

I was going to email Onofrio but their site says that they won't provide any info unless I included an exhibitor code on my entry, which I didn't because it's not required and I've never heard of such a thing.









A friend has her GSD entered in breed on Sat. and Sun. Kent is handling her.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, I'm going to be there and was looking for somebody who actually might be able to swing by the airport on Thursday/Share a hotel room with me for that weekend xD

I'm showing in breed, but if Kent is there, chances are Justin and I are screwed for WD...

I'm kinda stuck at the moment *sigh*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Jackie,

You can stay with us if you want. It's about an hour drive from our place to Waukesha (DH & I work in Waueksha).


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: XephWell, I'm going to be there and was looking for somebody who actually might be able to swing by the airport on Thursday/Share a hotel room with me for that weekend xD


I'm commuting just for the one day and am an hour away in the other direction, otherwise I would offer to pick you up at the airport.

I'm going to the Gordon specialty in Elkhorn on Friday. I have to settle for being a spectator because my Gordon will be two weeks shy of 6 months for the puppy classes. <sigh>


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I may have it all figured out.

Pray to GOD that we can go Winner's Dog over whatever Kent Boyles has. It's four point majors in dogs BOTH DAYS and my dog is NAKED!!!

Hello bodifier!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote: Hello bodifier!!


Not to mention the forced air dryer!









Good Luck.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

When I e-mailed Justin's owner I made sure as shootin to mention the grooming table and dryer!!

*DIES!*


----------

